# Directv DVR



## Andy-1 (Sep 23, 2004)

If this has been asked I am sorry.

But I have been wanting a Directv DVR but I have Broadband internet and use Vonage as my phone service.

So I was wondering is there a way I can hook up Vonage to work with the Directv DVR?

I don't see why not as I have it hooked up to my standard recievers and the Caller ID works on them and I can order PPV on them but I am just wondering.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

As I recall, certain series will and some won't. I have a Hughes DVR40 on the way to me and will try it with my Vonage line when it arrives.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

From what I've seen on tivocommunity.com it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. Below is a link to a search I just did there for Vonage.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=813160&sortby=&sortorder=

Hope it helps.


----------



## Andy-1 (Sep 23, 2004)

I wonder if it doesn't work can I just take it to my moms who also have Directv and hook it up to her landbase phone line like every week.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Andy said:


> I wonder if it doesn't work can I just take it to my moms who also have Directv and hook it up to her landbase phone line like every week.


YES!! After the initial call you don't have to connect it to a phoneline except for software updates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

You only need the phone for the inital setup.
You'll get messages telling you to dial-up every once in a while, but eventualy they even stop.


----------



## wannabeswede (Jan 13, 2003)

Isn't the phone line needed when you order Pay-Per-View through the DVR?

Thanks,
Kevin



Les_D said:


> You only need the phone for the inital setup.
> You'll get messages telling you to dial-up every once in a while, but eventualy they even stop.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

wannabeswede said:


> Isn't the phone line needed when you order Pay-Per-View through the DVR?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


 Yes and no. You can order and watch a PPV with the remote, but that PPV can't be reported to DirecTV without the phone line connected. That is, in effect, theft. But you can order PPVs via the web site or calling DirecTV. When we say the DirecTivo doesn't need a phone line after the initial setup, that means it'll operate as advertized. Ordering PPVs isn't a "needed" function. But that's the only lost function that I can think of in the absense of the phone line.


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

boba said:


> YES!! After the initial call you don't have to connect it to a phoneline except for software updates.


Are you sure you need it for updates? I thought all updates come via sat.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the phone line needed to get the show listings evey few days or so ??


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Guide Data comes from the satellite.



trnsfrguy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the phone line needed to get the show listings evey few days or so ??


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Stand alone Tivos need the phone line for guide data. DirecTivos download it off the satellite. DirecTivos also get software updates via satellite but that download is triggered by a phone call so it needs the phone line for that. However, software updates aren't necessary to continue using the Tivo. Of all the software updates I've gotten, I see no difference in performance between the way it is now and the way it was before any of the updates.


----------

